# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة: مولد الإمام الرضا عليه السلام

## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



اهنى الامام المهدي المنتظر بمناسبه مولد غريب طؤؤس خاصه 
وجميع العلماء والمراجع الدينيه 
وتهنى عامه لجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
ومتباركين بالمولد الشريف وكل عام وانتم بخير 
وينعاد علينا وعليكم بالخير والمسرات 
*أيا ذكرى بسعدك فَاْسْعدينـا*

*أزيلي الهـم عنـا و افرحينـا*

*لمولدِ مَنْ إليه الـروحُ هامـتْ*

*ترفرفُ حولَـه حينًـا فحينـا*

*عليه ملائكُ الرحمـنِ صلًّـتْ*

*بمحرابِ الخشـوعِ مكبِّرينـا*

*فحورُ العينِ في الجناتِ خـرَّتْ*

*إلى الرحمنِ شكـرًا ساجدينـا*

*كأنِّي بالرسـولِ و مرتضـاهُ*

*مَعَ ابنتـهِ البتـولِ مهللينـا*

*جميعُ الأنبياءِ أتَـوْا حشـودًا*

*بباقـاتِ الزهـورِ مهنئيـنـا*

*بمولدِ مَنْ رضتْ عنهُ الأعادي*

*فكيفَ رضاهُ عنـد الأقربينـا*

*****

*عليٌ يا بنَ موسى يـا إمامـي*

*شفيعُ ذنوبِ كـلِّ المذنبينـا*

*أتيتُ الشعرَ كي أمدحْكَ لكنْ*

*هجاني الشعرُ هجوَ الغاضبينا !*

*نأى عنِّي و قالَ: أنـا صغيـرٌ*

*بحـوري لا تمـسُ الأكبرينـا*

*فذاك إمامُـكَ الجبـارُ بحـرٌ*

*و لَمْ أرَ في البحورِ لـهُ قرينـا*

*فإنْ يطمى أصيرُ بـه غريقًـا*

*و إنْ جَزَرَتْ مِياهُ أصيرُ طينا !*

*و يَكْفي أنًّهُ إنْ قيـسَ فـردًا*

*بكلِّ الناسِ مثله لـن يكونـا*

*و مِنْ إحسانِـه روّى قفـارًا*

*فأضحتْ أجملُ الأرضينَ زينـا*

*ففي بركِ السباعِ و إنْ رمـوهُ*

*تقبلُـه الأسـودُ مبصبصينـا*

*****

*عليٌ يا بنَ موسى يـا إمامـي*

*شفيعُ ذنوبِ كـلِّ المذنبينـا*

*ألا فأدرْ رحاكَ علـى ذنوبـي*

*و كسِّرها و صيِّرهـا طحينـا*

*أتيتك و البياضُ بلـبِّ قلبـي*

*تحمَّر من نـواه لكـم حنينـا*

*سمعتُ بما سمعتُ لكم كلامًـا*

*و ترويـهِ الثقـاتُ محدثينـا*

*ألا مَنْ زارني عن بعـدِ ميـلٍ*

*أكونُ لهُ إلى الخلـدِ الضمينـا*

*فكيفَ لنا الوصولُ إلى ثراكمْ ؟*

*و عنكمْ سيدي أسفًـا نأينـا*

*و لا نـدري إذا كنَّـا بيـومٍ*

*لمشهدكـمْ إمامـي زائرينـا*

*فليتَ ضريحَك النوَّارَ سجـنٌ*

*و ليتي كنتُ داخلـهُ سجينـا*




ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## قمرA

سلمت الايادي على القصيد

----------


## التوبي

*أنين القلب إليكِ شاكِرينا* 
*على ما جاء من طرحٍ ثمينا* 
*جميل الطرح وللموضوع ذوقاً* 
*قصيده في أمـام العارفيـنا* 
*هنيئاً للذي يحظى ويوصل* 
*إلى قبره هُناك مع الزائرينا* 
*نبارك للجميع هذه الليالي* 
*اقولُ إخوتي مُتباركينا* 
*كل عام والجميع بالخير* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_التوبي_
_قمر a_
_مشكورين ويخليكم ربـــــــــي لأحبابكم_

----------

